# Systemsuche



## L-Power (3 Oktober 2020)

Hallo, ist schon lange her als ich das letzte mal etwas mit einer Steuerung, im genaueren mit einer logo gemacht habe. Möchte aber jetzt für den Winter das ganze als Projekt angehen und mir für zu Hause ein paar Automatisierungsmöglichkeiten schaffen. 

Erstes Problem dabei ist das ich nicht genau weiß was alles kommt und mit welchen Spannungen gearbeitet wird. 
Als erstes will ich mein Badezimmerlüfter automatisieren, 2 Sensoren für die Luftfeuchtigkeit (denke 12V) verbauen und eben eine Ansteuerung für den Lüfter. Im Hintergrund eben die Steuerung an sich. 
Wenn das klappt möchte ich vielleicht erweitern auf 2 oder 3 weitere Zimmer oder die Garage noch mit dazu nehmen (alles in sich selbst gesteuerte Systeme)

Weiter könnte ich mir gegenwärtig vorstellen Lichtschaltung (außen wie ggf. auch innen) über die Logo zu steuern. Wie genau weiß ich nicht, hier wird dann aber wohl 230V fällig.

Als letzten Schritt wäre dann vielleicht auch noch eine Rollladensteuerung interessant oder ähnliches. Vielleicht kommt auch noch was dazu woran ich gegenwärtig gar nicht denke.

Da das ganze als Hobby ausgeführt wird möchte ich die Kosten eher gering halten... Ich dachte daran die Hardware ggf. auch gebraucht zu kaufen. 

Wie die Steuerung übermittelt wird ist mir eigentlich egal. Also ob da nun USB, LAN, SD-Karte oder Netzwerk, alles vorstellbar. Ebenfalls benötige ich zumindest derzeit kein Internetzugriff bzw. Heimnetzzugriff.

Aktuell stelle ich mir etwas vor das erweiterbar ist. Hat ggf. den Vorteil das ich günstig einsteigen kann und später den Anforderungen gerecht erweitern kann. Wenn es allerdings etwas gebrauchtes günstig zu haben gibt wäre auch eine Überdimensionierung möglich.

Ich glaube meine Anforderungen sind eher gering und ggf. bieten schon viele Steuerungen genug im Basispaket an. Hier fehlt mir aber das Wissen zum aktuelle Stand der Technik
Marke/Hersteller ist sogesehen auch egal, wäre nur schön wenn ich klassisch 

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2020)

Ich würde dir empfehlen erst mal über Anforderungen, Sensoren und Aktoren klar zu werden.
Dann erst kann man ein System vernünftig auswählen.
Du kannst dir mal openhab, ioBroker oder Homeassistent auf einem Raspberry anschauen.
Damit kannst du deinen Basteldrang günstig ausleben.


----------



## escride1 (4 Oktober 2020)

Du hast natürlich einiges vor, aber es ist schwer in dem ganzen Dschungel (Markt) durchzuschauen.
Viele Anbieter, seien es geschlossene Systeme oder offene, halboffene, etc. können natürlich das was Du willst.

Blockmove schrieb bereits Du sollst Dir im Klaren sein was Du brauchst, Du schriebst Du willst es erweitern können. Daher schreibe ich hierzu eine "Empfehlung" die das könnte, nicht das billigste ist, aber eben nach und nach erweitert werden kann.

Die Fragen für mich sind immer: Wie umständlich soll es werden, wie teuer darf es werden, wie lange will ich Ersatzteile bekommen, wie sieht die Erweiterung in der Zukunft aus?

Ich kenne nun Dein Objekt nicht, daher weiß ich nichts über Deine Verlegungen etc.
Hinsichtlich Kosten ist zwischen einer SPS und KNX-Installation kaum ein merklicher Unterschied (wenn man nichts selbst macht). Es wird in der Regel in Preis/Aktor, Preis/Sensor gerechnet. Zusatzdinge wie die Anbindung einer Heizung etc. sind oft nicht einberechnet.

Du schreibst Du willst viele Insellösungen, also voneinander unabhängig laufende Systeme.
Will ich auch, immer. Daher ist für mich eine SPS als Steuerung nicht in Frage gekommen. Fällt die nämlich aus, geht nix mehr.
Anders sieht es aus wenn man 15x eine Logo einsetzt. Aber das dürfte den Preis enorm drücken.

Dann kommt noch die Frage: Wo sollen die Aktoren stecken? Bei einer SPS/Logo sind die in der Regel immer auf einer Hutschiene und von dort aus laufen die Leitungen durch das Haus. Abgesetzte Peripherie wie eine ET200-Station kommt noch in Betracht, aber auch die ist groß. Etwas, wo ich 230V in eine Unterputzdose verlege und dort auch den Aktor mit platziere fällt mir im Bereich SPS nicht ein.

*Systemvorschlag:*
Ich persönlich würde daher den KNX-Standard einsetzen.
Er lässt sich variabel ausbauen und wird bei Ausfall eines Gerätes (solange kein Kurzschluss auf den Bus vorkommt) an vielen Stellen weiterarbeiten.
Die Aktoren können in der Planung in der Unterverteilung eingesetzt werden, wenn später etwas erweitert werden soll dann über dezentrale Aktoren/Sensoren. Wichtig wäre jedoch das jede mögliche Dose entweder von Anfang an das grüne Kabel bekommt sowie 230V Dauerspannung, oder aber man Rohre für nachträgliche Installation ausführt. (Ich habe z.B. ein altes Haus gekauft und ausnahmslos alle Dosen jeweils mit einem 25er Rohr in den Keller oder den Dachboden verbunden wo eine AP-Dose ist an die ich jederzeit herankomme. Einfach, weil ich nicht wusste was ich später mal vorhaben könnte).

KNX lässt sich zudem in sehr viele andere Anwendungen einbinden: Heizung, Lüftung, Sonnenstandsregelung, Lichtsteuerungen, ...
Falls man Leitungen legen will ist das für mich die optimalste Lösung. Ansonsten gibt es bei diesem System noch einen KNX-RF Standard der über Funk steuerbar ist. Jedoch gibt es dafür noch nicht alles und eine Stromleitung ist dennoch vonnöten.
Der Einstiegspreis für volle Programmierung liegt allerdings bei 1000€ für die Software. Gibt es manchmal etwas günstiger, aber dennoch sehr teuer für ein einzelnes Objekt. Man kann auch kleinere Varianten bestellen, hängt aber davon ab wie viele Geräte man haben will/muss.
Die Hardware kann mitunter sehr teuer werden, allerdings hat sich vor einigen Jahren ein Hersteller etabliert (mdt) der sehr sehr günstige Geräte anbietet im Gegensatz zu den altbewährten wie Busch-Jäger, Gira etc. Also sollte man sich das anschauen.

*Visualisierung/Logiken:*
Bei KNX-Geräten allerdings ist die Möglichkeit Logiken optimal zu programmieren sehr eingeschränkt.

Daher empfehle ich hierzu einen Server (Mini-PC, Raspberry, ...) auf dem Logiken programmiert sind. Sei es Teichbelüftung/Steuerung, Sonnenstand, Klospülung, ...
Für die einfachste Variante inklusive Visualisierung kann ich da eDomi empfehlen, ist jedoch auf einen Programmierer beschränkt, also der Autor der Software. Es ist sehr gut, kann fast alles was man will und ist erweiterbar über PHP, worauf man zurückgreifen muss wenn man viele verschiedene Geräte unterschiedlicher Hersteller einbauen will, jedoch ist vieles bereits vorhanden.

Für eine nicht ganz so leichte, aber verständliche Lösung die fast alles kann ist wie von Blockmove openhab zu empfehlen. Nur ist dort viel Einarbeitung einzuplanen. Ich hatte es, habe mich aufgrund dessen das ich die Zeit nicht hatte im Nachhinein auf edomi gestürzt.

*Abraten:
*Würde ich auf jeden Fall von geschlossenen Systemen.
Wir haben mal LCN eingesetzt. Das machen wir nie wieder.
Das System wirbt mit schnellstes, am einfachsten, etc., stimmt aber in keinster Weise.
- Taster reagieren mit einer Verzögerung von 0,5 Sekunden
- Programmierung muss mitunter sehr kompliziert durchgeführt werden, alles eine Bastellösung
- Keinerlei Anbindung an bestehende Systeme möglich, wenn doch, dann nur mit Bastellösungen

*Cloud-Systeme als Gesamtlösung:*
Bitte niemals einsetzen wenn es um ein Smart Home geht. Nie, nie niemals nicht! Nicht einmal eine Kamera würde ich hiermit nutzen!
Es ist schön und gut das alles funktioniert und wie es funktioniert, aber wenn das Internet ausfällt, dann geht bei einigen System nicht einmal mehr das Licht an.
Desweiteren: Wenn der Anbieter sich dazu entscheidet dichtzumachen oder aber die Lösung plötzlich einen Monatsbeitrag bekommt, dann wird es sehr ärgerlich.

*Einbindung von Cloud-Systemen:*
Man kann Systeme wie Amazon(Alexa) in das Haus einbinden. Aber bitte nur zur Unterstützung. Niemals als Serverlösung oder einzigste Bedienstelle. Das kann schiefgehen.
Auch eine Alexa (oder Pendant anderer Hersteller) in jedem Raum zur Steuerung ist natürlich super wenn es um Sprachsteuerung geht. Aber zum einen hört manchmal der falsche Raum, zum anderen muss man fast immer sagen in welchem Raum man steht, das nervt echt und wurde hier nach einem Tag den ich es testweise in einem Raum eingebunden habe nie mehr genutzt.
Ich tue dies als "Spielerei" ab und empfehle keinem Kunden die Einbindung.


Die Angaben sind nach meinem letzten Wissensstand (2017 eigenes Haus in Smarthome umgebaut) in dem ich mich viele Stunden damit eingehend beschäftigt habe, es kann sich etwas grundlegend geändert haben, dann schreibt mir dazu - dann würde ich diesen Beitrag natürlich korrigieren. Firmell bieten wir unseren Kunden ausschließlich KNX an, die Visu wird als Beispielprojekt mit übergeben und muss selbstständig ausgearbeitet werden oder es kommen horrende Kosten für eine Visu darauf (1000€+).


----------



## Fluffi (4 Oktober 2020)

Ich lese aus der Fragestellung heraus, dass du in Erwägung ziehst für die Heimautomatisierung ein SPS System einzusetzen. Gerade im privaten Bereich ist hier meiner Meinung nach eigentlich eher zu "fertigen" Lösungen zu greifen, sonst endet das schnell in einer nicht enden wollenden und teuren Bastelorgie. Es gibt für die bekannten, meist auf einem Raspberry PI als Steuerungsrechner basierenden Systeme, eine fast unendliche Anzahl an fertigen Aktoren und Sensoren (drahtgebunden wie Funk) wie auch bereits vorgefertigte SW Implementierungen. Außerdem besteht bei den Systemen die Möglichkeit einer zusätzlichen smarten Anbindung an Cloud + Sprachdienste wie Alexa und Google, was mit einer SPS kaum funktioniert (Eine reine Homeautomation nur aus der Cloud heraus ist aber Murks). Die wichtigere Frage als welche Steuerung man einsetzen sollte ist eigentlich, welches Bussystem/Funksystem man verwendet.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (5 Oktober 2020)

Hi L-Power,

in Kurz: Blockmove hat recht, escride1 hat es sehr schön ausformuliert und Fluffi muss ich widersprechen.

in Lang:

Wie Blockmove sagt: Du musst für dich selbst ein Lastenheft aufstellen, damit du dich selbst zwingst, dich en Details mit *deinem *Haus und *deinen *Anforderungen und *deinen *Vorlieben zu beschäftigen.
Aus dem Lastenheft folgt eine Elektroplanung, zumindest im Entwurf mit generischen Sensoren und Aktoren - ohne hier bereits einen Standard festzulegen.

Dann kommen die Sachen von escride1 ins Spiel. Wenn du weißt, was du brauchst und wie oft, kannst du deinen Setup auf ein System matchen. Dann siehst du, was du wo für Komponenten brauchst, inklusive den Weg dahin und vor allem, was der ganze Bums kostet. 

Und da lernt man schnell, bei welchen persönlichen Vorlieben man wie schnell den Preis herunterschraubt...

Was ich nicht ganz teile ist Fluffis Ansicht. Per se alle SPS - Hausautomationslösungen als Bastellösungen zu bezeichnen und dann sagen, dass man n RPi als Steuerungsrechner favorisiert, weil es keine Bastellösung ist ... diese Aussage halte ich für höchst fragwürdig. Da brauchst du nur den Adminzugang zu verschlampen und schon ist deine Lösung Schrott.

Was ist sonst meine Meinung:

Bediene dich bei den Grundlagen wie escride schreibt an Branchenstandards, die fast jeder nachvollziehen und warten kann. Einerseits ist hier KNX sehr gut, weiterhin empfehle ich den Leuten immer mehr das System von Eltako. Es wird auch Elektriker in deinem Umfeld geben, die bspw. mit Loxone und Busch free@home arbeiten. Kann man alles machen, ich persönlich denke aber immer in "Standardformen". 
Wenn du Spielerein oben drauf setzen willst, dann - wie schon von anderen gesagt - so, dass das Grundsystem auch ohne läuft. Sprich: Licht muss in der Bude immer an gehen, auch wenn Alexa offline ist und dein iPad mit Visualisierung gerade ins Klo gefallen ist. Haustür mit Fingerprint in der Cloud ... kann man machen - vertraue ich aber keinen Meter. 

Ich selbst habe eine Beckhoff SPS bei mir zu Hause eingebaut; an Kundenprojekten gelernt, habe ich aber mittlerweile eine andere Einstellung: 
KNX als Grundgerüst, Logik irgendwie oben drüber - am liebsten mit SPS, da ich mich damit auskenne und es Automatisierungsfirmen gibt, die eine SPS nach gewissen Standards programmieren können. Das SPS Projekt bloß nicht verschlüsseln, denn sollte man mal den Löffel abgeben, muss ja irgendeiner nochmal n AG Abzug machen können, wenn der USB Stick mit dem SPS Projekt defekt ist oder die Backup-SD-Karte nicht funktioniert. 
Alles, was man als Spielerei möchte, dann übergeordnet darüber. Einen PC mit selbst geschriebenen C++ Programm, der über OPC UA auf einen ModBus-Slave zugreift, der Daten einer RS232 Schnittstelle wandelt - warum nicht? *Wenn die Daten nur Spielzeug sind und nicht zur Grundfunktion beitragen*! Wenn dein Garagentor aufgeht, weil die Wetterstation ein Alive-Bit sendet, dann läuft irgendwas falsch.

In einem anderen Thema hatte ich schon einmal etwas ausführlicher geantwortet, ich suche das Thema mal heraus.

Viele Grüße,

Andreas

*Edit:*

Hier die Links zu meinen anderen Beiträgen, die dieses Thema betreffen: (1) (2)


----------



## L-Power (7 Oktober 2020)

Danke schon mal an alle. Ja klar, ich muss erst mal ein System finden welches zum Vorhaben passt. Das ist aber schwierig weil ich noch gar nicht weiß wie weit ich das letztlich ausbauen will. 
Ja es wird wohl auch auf eine Bastlerlösung hinaus laufen. Das ist ok für mich, brauch über den Winter ja was zu tun 
Ich hatte so die Hoffnung das es im Bereich der SPS eine günstige Einstiegsvariante gibt die ich als Basis verwenden kann. Dann könnte ich auch mal wieder was mit der SPS machen, das letzte mal ist schon Jahre her und beruflich habe ich leider kaum was damit zu tun... 

Aber alles in allem werde ich dann wohl eine eigene Schaltung aufbauen. Ein paar Sensorsignale verarbeiten usw. ist ja nicht sonderlich schwierig.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2020)

Du kannst so ziemlich alles mit Wago umsetzen. Ist deutlich günstiger als Siemens.
Ich nutz bei mir eine Wago in Verbindung mit einem Raspi mit ioBroker. Funktioniert problemlos.
Die SPS für die „lebenswichtigen“ Funktion (Licht, Rollo). ioBroker für die Spielereien (Sonos, IP-Cam, ...).


----------

